# Deer Sister - FurrHappens.mov



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjuM2CvAXvc

Just a Couple of Furs, screwing around.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 9, 2010)

lol its so random >.<


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 9, 2010)

I lawld


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol That was pretty funny.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 9, 2010)

lol what the hell


----------



## Marietta (Feb 9, 2010)

I loled.
That was actually worth watching.

I'm so sending this to people just to get "WTF?!" reactions~


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 9, 2010)

That was great, lol.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh deer....


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Feb 9, 2010)

Mmm what you say


----------



## Ratte (Feb 9, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Mmm what you say



ilu

song's catchy


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## quayza (Feb 9, 2010)

Clutch said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjuM2CvAXvc
> 
> Just a Couple of Furs, screwing around.



lolololol that was some weird yet funny stuff. They just kept shooting^_______^


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

Dick in a box was better


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Feb 9, 2010)

Ratte said:


> ilu
> 
> song's catchy



Yeah I just downloaded a Renard remix of it


----------



## ZeoHusky (Sep 5, 2022)

Omg!!! That's so sad, there's no copy anywhere of it! I wanted to show it to a friend that joined the furry fandom recently. That was a good comedy and well made in early Youtube era lollll I wanted to show him that meme.

If anybody ever have that video downloaded, feel free to PM a link I'd be so happy and greatful for that.


----------

